# Nissan Skyline R33 GTR



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

Did a photoshoot of a mates car in Whitby recently and here are some of the pictures i took  - Unfortunately the sun wasn't out so the purple doesn't show as well as it could of done!


Nissan Skyline R33 GTR by TopMotors - Phil, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR by TopMotors - Phil, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR by TopMotors - Phil, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR by TopMotors - Phil, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR by TopMotors - Phil, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR by TopMotors - Phil, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR by TopMotors - Phil, on Flickr

More are available to see here

Thanks for Looking and Comments welcome!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

thats lovely... nice clean shots too.. must be a good 800hp+ car that too!


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

IIRC i think he said its approx [email protected] hubs. BUT i think he isnt running full boost lol :/


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

that turbo looks like it could flow big power for sure!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great looking car would like to have go in it bet is quick enough with turbo like that lol


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice car, looking like it's very fast too.


----------

